

Freelancing Tips via Rails Camp 4 - pwim
http://freelancing-gods.com/posts/freelancing_tips_via_rails_camp_4

======
oscardelben
Thanks for the math, it's a good estimation even for other countries (in my
case Italy). I would add to become a very expert in the field where you are
working.

